# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  А разве Божество не одно?

## Владимир3b11

"Аз есмь Альфа и Омега, начало и конец, говорит Господь, Который есть и был и грядёт, Вседержитель" (откр. 1; 8)

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ныне и присно и во веки веков,аминь

----------


## Светлана )

Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Суть всех религий одна. Мы считаем, что какой бы религиозной системы ни придерживался человек, он должен стараться понять и полюбить Бога. Если вы христианин, мы не говорим: "Это нехорошо. Вы должны стать таким же, как мы". Мы просим людей, кем бы они ни были — христианами, мусульманами или индусами, — просто постараться понять и полюбить Бога.
Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, "Наука Самоосознания".


На самом деле, настоящий христианин ничем не хуже настоящего индуса или настоящего мусульманина. Если он следует заповедям. Все религии хороши.
Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, "В чём сложность?".


Пожалуйста, примите мое приветствие. Вы не знаете меня, но я слышал о Вас от Вашего очень хорошего внука Шримана Джанарданы (Джэниса). Я узнал, что Вы уже долгое время страдаете от болезни, но мне также известно, что Вы являетесь великим преданным Господа Иисуса Христа. Это очень хорошо. Я тоже являюсь незначительным слугой Господа Иисуса Христа, потому что проповедую то же послание, что и Господь Иисус. Я проповедую сознание Бога, или сознание Кришны. Глупцы посчитали, что, распяв Господа Иисуса Христа, они убили его, но Он воскрес. Все живые существа являются неотъемлемыми частицами Верховного Господа, и поэтому они тоже вечны. Все наши недомогания происходят из-за внешнего тела. Хотя порой мы вынуждены страдать из-за беспокойств, причиняемых телом, особенно в пожилом возрасте, если мы пребываем в сознании Бога, мы не будем испытывать мучений. Поэтому лучше всего постоянно повторять святое Имя Господа. Я прошу Вас всегда повторять святое Имя Бога. Мы всегда повторяем святое имя Бога и советуем своим ученикам делать то же самое. Если Вы знаете какое-либо святое имя Бога, всегда повторяйте Его, и это принесет Вам величайшую пользу. Благодаря такому повторению, когда Вы будете постоянно помнить Его, тогда Ваше возвращение в Царство Бога будет гарантировано. Когда Вы вернетесь в Царство Бога, не будет необходимости возвращаться в этот жалкий мир, полный страданий. Мы повторяем Имена Бога следующим образом: 


Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе 
Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе 


У Господа есть миллионы святых имен, и Вы можете воспевать любое из них, и каждое из этих Имен Господа полностью действенно. 
Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, письмо г-ну Дамбергсу старшему, Нью-Йорк, 12 апреля 1967 года.

----------


## Светлана )

Как Прабхупада говорил: «Если вы поймете Иисуса, вы поймете Кришну». И у нас замечательная философия: у нас нет врагов. У нас вообще нет врагов, все друзья. Будь религиозный или атеист, глупец или профессор, мы всегда видим его как душу.
Питер Бринкман.

----------


## Anna

Наверно, имели в виду название этого раздела форума.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ну топикстартер явно не в теме.

----------


## Anna

Почему вы так думаете?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ну потому что очевидно,что для него значение слов Божество носит совершенно иной смысл

----------


## Vairagya das

Вчера как раз в Питере на лекции в честь Явления Нрисимхадева Ачьютама прабху хорошо сказал на эту тему ,что разные формы Господа - это проявление Его разных настроений. Господь - один. Но Кришна как Гопал, как Кришна-Баларама, Радха-мадхава, Партха-саратхи - тот же Господь, проявляющие разные игры и разные настроения. Поэтому существуют различные формв Божеств и аватар.
И конечно, нужно понимать разницу между Вишну-таттвой, полубогами и просто сильными мира сего...

----------


## Aniruddha das

БГ 4.5 комментарий:

В «Брахма-самхите» (5.33) говорится о бесчисленных воплощениях Господа:

адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам
адйам пурана-пурушам нава-йауванам ча
ведешу дурлабхам адурлабхам атма-бхактау
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

«Я поклоняюсь предвечному Верховному Господу Говинде [Кришне], абсолютному, непогрешимому и не имеющему начала. Принимая бесчисленные образы, Господь тем не менее остается все той же изначальной личностью, самой древней и вечно юной. Вечные, исполненные блаженства и знания воплощения Господа непостижимы даже для великих знатоков Вед, но всегда доступны взору тех, кто безраздельно предан Господу».

Далее в «Брахма-самхите» (5.39) сказано:

рамади-муртишу кала-нийамена тиштхан
нанаватарам акарод бхуванешу кинту
кришнах свайам самабхават парамах пуман йо
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

«Я поклоняюсь Верховному Господу Говинде [Кришне], который неизменно являет Себя в виде разнообразных полных воплощений, таких, как Рама, Нрисимха, и множества частичных воплощений, но при этом всегда остается предвечной Личностью Бога, которая также приходит в этот мир в Своем изначальном облике - облике Кришны».

В Ведах тоже сказано, что, хотя Господь един, Он распространяет Себя в бесчисленное множество образов. Он подобен камню вайдурья, который меняет цвета, но при этом остается самим собой.

----------


## Aniruddha das

БГ 4.9 комментарий:

 В «Брахма-самхите» (5.33) говорится, что у Господа великое множество различных экспансий и воплощений: адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам. Но, несмотря на то что у Господа очень много трансцендентных образов, все они суть одна и та же Верховная Личность Бога. Эта истина недоступна пониманию мирских ученых и философов, но преданные должны твердо усвоить ее. В Ведах (Пуруша-бодхини-упанишад) сказано:

эко дево нитйа-лилануракто
бхакта-вйапи хридй антар-атма

«Единый Верховный Господь, принимая множество божественных обликов, общается со Своими чистыми преданными, и их взаимоотношения вечны». Господь Сам подтверждает это в данном стихе «Бхагавад-гиты». Тот, кто признает эту истину, полагаясь на авторитет Вед и Верховной Личности Бога, и не тратит времени на философские поиски, освобождается из материального плена и достигает высшего совершенства. Достаточно лишь верить в эту истину, чтобы обрести освобождение. Именно она раскрывает подлинный смысл ведического афоризма тат твам аси [«ты тот»]. Каждый, кто осознал, что Господь Кришна - Всевышний, и, обращаясь к Нему, говорит: «Ты и есть тот самый Верховный Брахман, Личность Бога», - очень быстро обретет освобождение и в будущем непременно вступит в трансцендентное общение с Господом. Иными словами, преданный Господа, обладающий такой верой, достигает совершенства, что также подтверждается в Ведах:

там эва видитвати мритйум эти
нанйах пантха видйате 'йанайа

«Чтобы раз и навсегда освободиться из круговорота рождений и смертей, необходимо постичь Бога, Верховную Личность. Другого пути к совершенству не существует» (Шветашватара-упанишад, 3.8). Утверждение о том, что другого пути не существует, следует понимать так: если человек не сознает, что Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога, он, безусловно, находится под влиянием гуны невежества и потому никогда не сможет обрести освобождения, как бы он ни старался проникнуть в смысл «Бхагавад-гиты», опираясь на свою мирскую эрудицию. Его можно сравнить с тем, кто облизывает снаружи банку с медом. Такие философы-гьяни могут иметь авторитет в материальном мире, но это еще не гарантирует им освобождения. Единственная надежда для этих кичливых мирских ученых - беспричинная милость преданного Господа. Итак, каждый должен стараться развить в себе сознание Кришны, опираясь на веру и знание, - тогда мы сможем достичь совершенства.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШРИМАД БХАГАВАТАМ 3.3.8

асам мухурта экасмин
нанагарешу йошитам
са-видхам джагрихе панин
анурупах сва-майайа

асам - всех тех; мухурте - сразу; экасмин - одновременно; нана-агарешу - в различных дворцах; йошитам - женщин; са-видхам - совершив пышные обряды; джагрихе - принял; панин - руки; анурупах - чтобы жениться на каждой; сва-майайа - с помощью Своей внутренней энергии.

Господь поселил каждую царевну в отдельном дворце и распространил Себя во множество форм, составив идеальную партию для каждой из них. Затем с помощью Своей внутренней энергии Он сочетался с ними браком, совершив подобающие случаю свадебные обряды.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Брахма-самхите» (5.33) дано следующее описание бесчисленных полных экспансий Господа:
адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам
адйам пурана-пурушам нава-йауванам ча
ведешу дурлабхам адурлабхам атма-бхактау
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

«Верховный Господь, Говинда, которому я поклоняюсь, является изначальной Личностью Бога. Он неотличен от Своих бесчисленных полных экспансий - непогрешимых, изначальных, бесконечных и обладающих вечной формой. Однако, несмотря на то что Он - предвечный Господь и во всем творении нет никого старше Него, Он всегда выглядит цветущим и молодым». С помощью Своей внутренней энергии Господь распространяет Себя в многочисленные личностные формы сваям-пракаши, а затем в прабхава-рупы и вайбхава-рупы, и все они неотличны друг от друга. Формы, в которые Господь распространил Себя, чтобы жениться на царевнах, несколько отличались друг от друга, идеально подходя для каждой из них. Эти формы Господа, которые называют вайбхава-виласой, создаются внутренней энергией Господа, йога-майей.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 3.24.31

танй эва те 'бхирупани
рупани бхагавамс тава
йани йани ча рочанте
сва-джананам арупинах

тани - эти; эва - действительно; те - Твои; абхирупани - подобающие; рупани - формы; бхагаван - о Господь; тава - Твои; йани йани - какие бы ни; ча - и; рочанте - радуют; сва-джананам - Твоих преданных; арупинах - того, кто не имеет материальной формы.

О мой Господь, у Тебя нет материальной формы, и тем не менее Ты обладаешь бесчисленными формами. Они являются Твоими подлинными трансцендентными формами, которые несут радость Твоим преданным.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: «Брахма-самхита» называет Господа единой Абсолютной Истиной; Он один, но у Него бесконечное множество форм (ананта). Адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам. Являясь изначальной формой, Господь вместе с тем обладает бесчисленным множеством форм. Все многочисленные формы Господа трансцендентны, и Он являет их, исполняя желания Своих многочисленных преданных. Так, Хануман, великий преданный Господа Рамачандры, однажды сказал: «Я знаю, что Нараяна, супруг Лакшми, и Рама, муж Ситы, - одна и та же личность. Мне известно, что между Лакшми и Ситой нет никакой разницы, и тем не менее я люблю Господа Раму как никого другого». Другие преданные поклоняются изначальной форме Господа - Кришне. Говоря «Кришна», мы имеем в виду все формы Господа - не только Кришну, но и Раму, Нрисимху, Вараху, Нараяну и других. Все многообразные трансцендентные формы Господа существуют одновременно. Об этом также говорится в «Брахма-самхите»: рамади-муртишу... нанаватарам. Господь уже существует в бесконечном многообразии форм, но ни одна из них не является материальной. Шридхара Свами поясняет, что арупинах, «лишенный формы», означает «не имеющий материальной формы». Господь, безусловно, имеет форму, иначе здесь не было бы сказано: танй эва те 'бхирупани бхагавамс тава - «Ты обладаешь формами, но все они не материальны. У Тебя нет материальной формы, но есть великое множество духовных, трансцендентных форм». Философы-майявади не способны постичь трансцендентную природу Господа. Потеряв надежду на это, они объявляют Верховного Господа безличным. Однако это не соответствует истине; там, где есть форма, всегда существует и личность. В ведических писаниях Господа снова и снова называют пурушей, что значит «изначальная форма, изначальный наслаждающийся». Таким образом, Господь не имеет материальной формы, но, идя навстречу желаниям разных преданных, Он одновременно проявляет Себя в великом множестве форм, таких, как Рама, Нрисимха, Вараха, Нараяна и Мукунда. У Господа тысячи и тысячи форм, но все они являются вишну-таттвой, Кришной.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 3.28.29 комментарий:

Господь предстает перед преданным в той форме, к которой данный преданный питает особую привязанность. У Господа миллионы различных форм, но все они суть единая Абсолютная Истина. В «Брахма-самхите» сказано: адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам - все формы Господа неотличны друг от друга, но одни преданные хотят видеть Его в образе Радхи-Кришны, другие предпочитают форму Ситы и Рамачандры, третьи привязаны к форме Лакшми-Нараяны, а четвертых привлекает четырехрукий Нараяна, Васудева. У Господа бесконечное множество форм, и Он появляется перед преданным в том образе, к которому тот особенно привязан. Йогам рекомендуют медитировать на те формы Господа, которые признают Его преданные. Они не должны выдумывать некую форму Господа и делать ее объектом своей медитации. Так называемые йоги, которые медитируют на какой-то круг или мишень, занимаются чепухой. На самом деле йог должен медитировать на ту форму Верховной Личности Бога, которую видят чистые преданные Господа. Йог значит «преданный». Те йоги, которые не являются чистыми преданными, должны идти по стопам чистых преданных. В этом стихе особо подчеркивается, что йог должен медитировать на формы Господа, которые признаны преданными, а не создавать их в своем воображении.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.16.20
атмананданубхутйаива
нйаста-шактй-урмайе намах
хришикешайа махате
намас те 'нанта-муртайе

атма-ананда — самодостаточное блаженство; анубхутйа — ощущая; эва — поистине; нйаста — отстранившись; шакти-урмайе — волны материальной природы; намах — поклоны; хришикешайа — верховному владыке чувств; махате — Всевышнему; намах — поклоны; те — Тебе; ананта — бесчисленные; муртайе — чьи проявления.

О мой Господь, поскольку Ты постоянно погружен в блаженство, которое черпаешь в Самом Себе, Ты всегда остаешься недосягаем для волн материальной природы. Поэтому я в почтении склоняюсь перед Тобой. Ты — верховный повелитель чувств, обладающий бесчисленными формами. Ты величайший, и потому я в почтении склоняюсь перед Тобой.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Этот стих проводит четкое различие между Господом и обычными живыми существами. Тело Господа отличается от тела обусловленной души тем, что Господь исполнен вечного блаженства, тогда как обусловленную душу постоянно одолевают тройственные страдания материального мира. Верховный Господь — это сач-чид-ананда-виграха; Он черпает ананду, блаженство, в Самом Себе. Тело Господа трансцендентно, духовно, тогда как тело обусловленной души материально, и поэтому ее постоянно терзают телесные и умственные страдания. Обусловленная душа постоянно мечется между привязанностью и неприязнью, тогда как Господу совершенно чужда подобная двойственность. Господь — повелитель чувств, а обусловленная душа находится у них в рабстве. Господь бесконечно велик, а живое существо ничтожно мало. Живое существо носят волны материальной природы, тогда как на Господа их власть не распространяется. Верховный Господь проявляет Себя в бесчисленных образах (адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам), обусловленная же душа ограничена одним- единственным телом, хотя бывали случаи, когда обусловленной душе с помощью мистических сил удавалось создать до восьми своих двойников одновременно. Однако проявления и образы Господа бесчисленны. Другими словами, Его воплощениям нет ни начала, ни конца — и это еще одно отличие Господа от обычных живых существ.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.18.12

ТЕКСТ 12
йат тад вапур бхати вибхушанайудхаир
авйакта-чид-вйактам адхарайад дхарих
бабхува тенаива са вамано ватух
сампашйатор дивйа-гатир йатха натах

йат — которое; тат — то; вапух — трансцендентное тело; бхати — проявляется; вибхушана — с подобающими украшениями; айудхаих — и разными видами оружия; авйакта — неявленное; чит- вйактам — проявленное духовно; адхарайат — принял; харих — Господь; бабхува — стал; тена — тем; эва — несомненно; сах — Он (Господь); ваманах — карлик; ватух — брахман-брахмачари; сампашйатох — перед отцом и матерью; дивйа-гатих — тот, чьи движения удивительны; йатха — как; натах — актер.

Господь появился в Своем изначальном облике, украшенный драгоценностями и с оружием в руках. Хотя этот образ Господа существует вечно, обитатели материального мира не могут его увидеть, однако теперь Господь предстал перед всеми именно таким. После этого на глазах у Своих родителей Он, словно актер в театре, принял облик Ваманы — брахмана-карлика, брахмачари.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе особенно важно слово натах . Актер, исполняя разные роли, облачается в разные одеяния, но при этом он всегда остается самим собой. Подобно этому, как объясняется в «Брахма-самхите» (5.33, 39), Господь принимает тысячи, миллионы обликов (адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам адйам пурана-пурушам) . Господь и Его бесчисленные воплощения существуют всегда (рамади-муртишу кала-нийамена тиштхан нанаватарам акарод бхуванешу кинту) . Но эти воплощения, при всем их разнообразии, не отличаются друг от друга. Это одна и та же личность — Господь, обладающий той же энергией, изначальный и всецело духовный по природе, однако Он может одновременно принимать разные облики. Появившись на свет из материнского лона, Ваманадева предстал перед всеми в образе Нараяны, держащего в четырех руках разные виды оружия, а затем тут же превратился в брахмачари (вату). Это означает, что Его тело нематериально. Любой, кто считает тело Верховного Господа материальным, не обладает разумом. Таким людям следует глубже изучить природу Верховной Личности Бога. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.9) сказано: джанма карма ча ме дивйам эвам йо ветти таттватах . Нужно понять, что Господь приходит в этот мир в Своем изначальном духовном теле (сат-чит-ананда-виграха) .

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.10.2

ТЕКСТ 2
тасйапи бхагаван эша
сакшад брахмамайо харих
амшамшена чатурдхагат
путратвам прартхитах сураих
рама-лакшмана-бхарата
шатругхна ити самджнайа

тасйа — его (Махараджи Дашаратхи); апи — же; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; эшах — этот; сакшат — непосредственно; брахма-майах — Верховный Парабрахман, Абсолютная Истина; харих — Верховный Господь; амша-амшена — распространением полной части; чатурдха — четырьмя (проявлениями); агат — стал; путратвам — сыном; прартхитах — тот, к кому были обращены молитвы; сураих — полубогами; рама — Господь Рамачандра; лакшмана — Господь Лакшмана; бхарата — Господь Бхарата; шатругхнах — Господь Шатругхна; ити — так; самджнайа — именем.

Вняв молитвам полубогов, Верховный Господь, Сама Абсолютная Истина, явился на землю, сопровождаемый Своей экспансией и экспансиями экспансии. Их святые имена — Рама, Лакшмана, Бхарата и Шатругхна. Эти прославленные воплощения Господа появились в облике четырех сыновей Махараджи Дашаратхи.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь Рамачандра и Его братья — Лакшмана, Бхарата и Шатругхна — относятся к категории вишну-таттвы, а не джива-таттвы. Верховная Личность Бога распространяет Себя в бесчисленное множество форм. Адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам . Хотя все они — одна личность, вишну-таттва проявляется во множестве образов и воплощений. Как утверждается в «Брахма-самхите» (5.39), рамади-муртишу кала-нийамена тиштхан . Господь приходит в разных обликах — как Рама, Лакшмана, Бхарата и Шатругхна и другие воплощения, и все они могут появиться в любой части Его творения. Эти воплощения вечны, и они всегда существуют как отдельные личности, проявления Бога. Они подобны свечам, которые светят одинаково ярко. Господь Рамачандра, Лакшмана, Бхарата и Шатругхна — равные в Своем могуществе вишну-таттвы — откликнулись на молитвы полубогов и пришли на землю, став сыновьями Махараджи Дашаратхи.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 19.1.56 комментарий:

Слово дева относится к Господу, Верховной Личности Бога, изначальному источнику всех полубогов, которых тоже называют девами . В «Бхагавад-гите» (10.2) Господь говорит: ахам адир хи деванам: «Я — источник всех богов». Верховный Господь, Вишну, Изначальная Личность, распространяет Себя в различные формы. Тад аикшата баху сйам (чхандогья-упанишад, 6.2.3). Он один, но распространил Себя во множество форм. Адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам (Б.-с., 5.33). Есть две категории форм Господа, которые называются свамша и вибхиннамша . Проявления Господа, относящиеся к категории свамша, — это вишну-таттва, Верховная Личность Бога, тогда как вибхиннамши — это джива- таттва, неотъемлемые частицы Господа (мамаивамшо джива-локе джива-бхутах санатанах) . Если мы признаем Кришну Верховной Личностью Бога и поклоняемся Ему, то тем самым мы поклоняемся и всем частям и экспансиям Господа. Сарварханам ачйутеджйа (Бхаг., 4.31.14). Одно из имен Кришны — Ачьюта (сенайор убхайор мадхйе ратхам стхапайа ме 'чйута) . Тот, кто поклоняется Ачьюте, Кришне, тем самым поклоняется всем полубогам. Нет никакой надобности отдельно поклоняться вишну-таттве или джива- таттве . Если человек сосредоточен на Кришне, он поклоняется всем. И поскольку Деваки-мата родила Кришну, она в данном стихе названа сарва-деватой .

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.13.39

ТЕКСТ 39
наите суреша ришайо на чаите
твам эва бхасиша бхид-ашрайе 'пи
сарвам притхак твам нигамат катхам вадетй
уктена вриттам прабхуна бало 'ваит

на — не; эте — эти (мальчики); сура-ишах — лучшие из полубогов; ришайах — великие мудрецы; на — не; ча — и; эте — эти (телята); твам — Ты (Кришна); эва — поистине; бхаси — проявляешь; иша — о верховный повелитель; бхит-ашрайе — в существовании особенностей; апи — даже; сарвам — все; притхак — (существующее) раздельно; твам — Ты (Кришна); нигамат — вкратце; катхам — как; вада — объясни же; ити — так; уктена — тем, кому (Баладевой) был задан вопрос; вриттам — положение дел; прабхуна — (объясненное) Господом Кришной; балах — Баладева; аваит — понял.

Господь Баладева сказал: «О верховный повелитель! Я думал, что эти мальчики — великие полубоги или мудрецы вроде Нарады, но это не так. Теперь Я вижу, что все они — это Ты Сам и только Ты, проявившийся в различных формах. Ты один, но, единый, Ты проявил Себя в образе разных телят и мальчиков. Объясни же Мне вкратце, зачем Ты это делаешь». В ответ на эту просьбу Господа Баладевы Кришна объяснил Ему, в чем дело, и Баладева все понял.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Прося Кришну объяснить, что происходит, Господь Баларама сказал: «Дорогой Кришна, сначала Я думал, что все эти коровы, телята и пастушки — либо великие мудрецы и святые, либо полубоги, но теперь Я вижу, что на самом деле это Твои экспансии. Все они суть Ты: Ты Сам играешь роль телят, коров и мальчиков. Какая тайна за этим кроется? Куда подевались те коровы, телята и мальчики? И почему Ты принял их облик? Не мог бы Ты сказать Мне, зачем все это?» По просьбе Баларамы Кришна вкратце объяснил Ему, что произошло: Брахма похитил телят и мальчиков, а Кришна скрыл это, явившись в облике их всех, чтобы люди не узнали, что коровы, телята и мальчики пропали. Баларама понял, что это была не майя, а проявление совершенства Кришны. Кришна — обладатель всех совершенств, и в данной ситуации проявилось одно из совершенств Кришны.
«Сначала, — сказал Господь Баларама, — Я думал, что эти мальчики и телята были проявлением могущества великих мудрецов, таких как Нарада, но теперь Я вижу, что все эти мальчики и телята суть Ты». Спросив об этом Кришну, Господь Баларама понял, что Сам Кришна явился в многочисленных обликах. Подтверждением тому, что Кришна может это делать, служат слова «Брахма-самхиты» (5.33): адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам — хотя Господь один, Он принимает множество обликов. В Ведах сказано: экам баху сйам — Кришна способен явить Себя в тысячах, миллионах форм и при этом оставаться Самим Собой, единым Господом. В этом смысле все есть дух, поскольку все является экспансией Кришны — либо Самого Кришны, либо Его энергии. Поскольку энергия неотлична от ее обладателя, они суть одно (шакти-шактиматор абхедах) . Но майявади говорят: чид-ачит- саманвайах — дух и материя суть одно. Это неверно. Дух (чит) отличен от материи (ачит), как объясняет Сам Кришна в «Бхагавад- гите» (7.4 - 5):
бхумир апо 'нало вайух
кхам мано буддхир эва ча
аханкара итийам ме
бхинна пракритир аштодха
апарейам итас тв анйам
пракритим виддхи ме парам
джива-бхутам маха-бахо
йайедам дхарйате джагат

«Земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, разум и ложное эго — эти восемь элементов составляют Мою отделенную материальную энергию. Помимо этой, низшей, энергии, о могучерукий Арджуна, существует другая, Моя высшая энергия, состоящая из живых существ, которые пользуются тем, что создано материальной, низшей энергией». Дух и материю нельзя считать тождественными: на самом деле они представляют собой высшую и низшую энергии. Майявади, или адвайта-вади, пытаются отождествить их, однако это неправильно. Хотя дух и материя происходят из одного и того же источника, их нельзя отождествлять. Например, из нашего тела появляется много разных вещей, но, хотя все они происходят из одного источника, нельзя ставить знак равенства между ними. Важно помнить, что, хотя источник всего сущего один, среди его порождений следует различать низшие и высшие. В отличие от майявады, философия вайшнавов признает этот факт. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху учил ачинтья-бхедабхеда-таттве, то есть философии одновременного непостижимого единства и различия. Например, огонь и жар неразделимы: там, где есть огонь, есть и жар, а там где есть жар, есть и огонь. Но, хотя мы не можем прикоснуться к огню, терпеть жар мы можем. Стало быть, хотя они едины, между ними есть различия.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади Лила 3.11 комментарий:

В «Брахма-самхите» сказано: адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам — Господь являет Себя в бесчисленных образах, принадлежащих к категории свамша. Преданный, слушая об этих образах Господа, чувствует влечение к одному из них и всегда думает о нем; тогда Господь предстает взору преданного в этом образе. Преданному доставляет особую радость лицезреть Господа Кришну, а Кришна, в Свою очередь, привлеченный трансцендентной любовью преданного, всегда проявляет Себя в его сердце.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья Лила 9.155
эка ишвара  —  бхактера дхйана-анурупа
эка-и виграхе каре нанакара рупа

эка ишвара — Господь один; бхактера — преданных; дхйана — с медитацией; анурупа — в соответствии; эка-и — в одном; виграхе — образе; каре — проявляет; нана-акара — разные; рупа — формы.

«Между трансцендентными формами Господа нет никакой разницы. Своим существованием они обязаны разным видам привязанности, которую к Господу питают разные преданные. В действительности Господь один, однако Он проявляет Себя во множестве форм, просто чтобы доставить удовольствие Своим преданным».


КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Брахма-самхите» (5.33) сказано:
адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам
адйам пурана-пурушам нава-йауванам ча

Господь  —  адвайта, в Нем нет различий. Формы Кришны, Рамы, Нараяны и Вишну неотличны друг от друга. Все Они суть одно. Иногда недалекие люди спрашивают, к кому мы обращаемся, произнося имя Рама в мантре Харе Кришна,  —  к Господу Рамачандре или к Господу Балараме? Если сказать, что имя Рама в маха-мантре Харе Кришна означает Балараму, невежественный человек может рассердиться, поскольку думает, что имя Рама указывает на Господа Рамачандру. В действительности Баларама и Господь Рама тождественны. Неважно, к кому обращается человек, когда произносит Харе Рама  —  к Балараме или Господу Раме,  —  так как между Ними нет никакой разницы. Однако думать, что Баларама выше Господа Рамачандры и наоборот, оскорбительно. Преданные-неофиты не понимают этого заключения шастр и потому совершают оскорбления. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ясно говорит об этом в сто пятьдесят четвертом стихе: ишваратве бхеда маниле хайа апарадха  —  «Проводить различие между этими образами Господа оскорбительно». В то же время не следует думать, что формы Господа находятся на одном уровне с формами полубогов. Это, вне всяких сомнений, богохульство, и подтверждение тому содержится в Господь  —  адвайта, в Нем нет различий. Формы Кришны, Рамы, Нараяны и Вишну неотличны друг от друга. Все Они суть одно. Иногда недалекие люди спрашивают, к кому мы обращаемся, произнося имя Рама в мантре Харе Кришна,  —  к Господу Рамачандре или к Господу Балараме? Если сказать, что имя Рама в маха-мантре Харе Кришна означает Балараму, невежественный человек может рассердиться, поскольку думает, что имя Рама указывает на Господа Рамачандру. В действительности Баларама и Господь Рама тождественны. Неважно, к кому обращается человек, когда произносит Харе Рама  —  к Балараме или Господу Раме,  —  так как между Ними нет никакой разницы. Однако думать, что Баларама выше Господа Рамачандры и наоборот, оскорбительно. Преданные-неофиты не понимают этого заключения шастр и потому совершают оскорбления. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ясно говорит об этом в сто пятьдесят четвертом стихе: ишваратве бхеда маниле хайа апарадха  —  «Проводить различие между этими образами Господа оскорбительно». В то же время не следует думать, что формы Господа находятся на одном уровне с формами полубогов. Это, вне всяких сомнений, богохульство, и подтверждение тому содержится в «Вайшнава-тантре»:
йас ту нарайанам девам
 брахма-рудради-даиватаих
саматвенаива викшета
 са пашанди бхавед дхрувам
«Тот, кто считает таких великих полубогов, как Господь Брахма и Господь Шива, равными Верховному Господу, Нараяне, является пашанди» (Хари-бхакти-виласа, 7.117).
Таким образом, не следует проводить различие между разными формами Господа, а также приравнивать формы Господа к формам полубогов или людей. Например, иногда недалекие санньяси, считающие тело Господа материальным, приравнивают к Нараяне так называемых даридра-нараян. Такое умонастроение, конечно же, оскорбительно. В совершенстве постичь природу разных форм Господа может лишь тот, кто получил наставления от истинного духовного учителя. «Брахма-самхита» (5.33) подтверждает это: ведешу дурлабхам адурлабхам атма-бхактау. Отличие между разными формами Господа нельзя понять просто с помощью научных исследований или чтения ведических писаний. Для этого необходимо услышать объяснения преданного, постигшего духовную природу. Только так можно научиться отличать одну форму Господа от другой. Подводя итог сказанному, можно утверждать, что между разными образами Господа нет разницы, а между формами Господа и формами полубогов  —  есть.



ТЕКСТ 156
манир йатха вибхагена нила-питадибхир йутах
рупа-бхедам авапноти дхйана-бхедат татхачйутах

маних — драгоценный камень, в особенности камень вайдурья; йатха — как; вибхагена — отдельно; нила — с синими; пита — желтыми; адибхих — а также имеющими и другие цвета; йутах — соединенный; рупа-бхедам — различие форм; авапноти — получает; дхйана-бхедат — из-за различия видов медитации; татха — точно так же; ачйутах — непогрешимый Верховный Господь.

«„В разных оправах камень вайдурья меняет цвет и потому выглядит по-разному. Аналогичным образом, в соответствии с экстатической медитацией преданного, Господь, которого называют Ачьютой [Непогрешимым], принимает разные облики, хотя в сущности Он один“».

----------


## baladasa

> Но, хотя мы не можем прикоснуться к огню, терпеть жар мы можем


 наоборот или правда?

----------


## Hanna

Если у Кришны есть его постоянное тело мальчика Гопала, и некоторые его видели, но не верили, что Кришна и есть Бог или думают, что Кришна также как и люди подвержен старости, болезни и смерти....
то что же нам, простым шудрам, которые в глаза Кришну не видели, что же нам там представлять и рассуждать? Мыслями о халве сыт не будешь...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> то что же нам, простым шудрам


поверьте, нам, жителям Кали-йуги, до настоящих шудр еще очень, очень далеко  :smilies: ))))

----------

